# Baby sticking tongue out - making it hard to feed her



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

My DD is 7 mos. We started pureed solids at 6 mos and she was doing fine...opening her mouth and not sticking her tongue out. Lately though her tongue is always sticking out...eating or not. I'm guessing she's discovering playing with it. But now it's impossible to feed her bc her tongue gets in the way. Today she finally opened her mouth for about 3 bites but that's it. Is this a phase not having anything to do with food or is she not ready for solids?? Could the tongue thing be from teething? She doesn't have any teeth yet.

Cindy


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

We have really skipped the spoon feeding with this last baby and she is doing just fine. She is about 8mo and right now she will tongue small bites of soft fruit, scrambled eggs, and potatoes. Sometimes I feed her some yogurt off the spoon but she prefers to hold it and play with it.


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

DD was doing the same thing for a while here too. Playing with her tongue constantly and making it hard to feed her because it was always sticking out. Could be nothing, I wouldn't worry too much. Ours turned out to be thrush. I noticed it in her mouth even though she wasn't showing any signs of pain and was still breastfeeding just fine. As soon as we treated it, she stopped playing with her tongue so much.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Thrush - that's interesting Mal! But Makenna's tongue isn't white at all so I'm guessing that's not what's going on here?

I tried finger foods the other day after not being able to spoon feed her - she doesn't do much except bang it around on the high chair and drop it on the floor...so that doesn't work either.

Cindy


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

I tried finger foods the other day after not being able to spoon feed her - she doesn't do much except bang it around on the high chair and drop it on the floor...so that doesn't work either.
That's okay. For right now she is just eating to learn about taste and texture. She doesn't need the nutrition from it. You would be fine take a couple weeks off and then trying again to see if she is more ready.


----------



## daniturtle (May 17, 2008)

:

My now 11-month old had a lot of tongue thrust (which I think is different from what's going on with your LO) and ate not a thing until she was 9-months old. Now she eats everything in sight! ha! But really, they are just practicing, don't worry, take a break and try again later.


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

My DD stuck out her tongue alot around the time she was teething, for about a week or two. She acted like she was trying to feel the teeth with tip of her tongue. Don't worry about solids, just give her as much as she wants, even if that's just one bite (or none!).


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. Now I won't feel guilty if I skip a few days of feeding solids. I guess I'll keep trying but not worry about it if nothing makes it in.

Cindy


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vegan Princess* 
I tried finger foods the other day after not being able to spoon feed her - she doesn't do much except bang it around on the high chair and drop it on the floor...so that doesn't work either.

That's exactly what's supposed to happen! Food is just play at this age. Keep offering finger foods whenever you eat. She may throw it all overboard, or she may decide to give it a taste. Don't think about her eating as something YOU need to do TO her. You just need to give her the opportunity to eat, and let her lead the way. She won't go hungry as long as she's still getting milk feeds when she asks.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D'sMama* 
That's exactly what's supposed to happen! Food is just play at this age. Keep offering finger foods whenever you eat. She may throw it all overboard, or she may decide to give it a taste. Don't think about her eating as something YOU need to do TO her. You just need to give her the opportunity to eat, and let her lead the way. She won't go hungry as long as she's still getting milk feeds when she asks.









:


----------

